# Masteron



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys wana start taking masteron I'm paranoid about gear I keep thinking its going to kill me if I do a short cycle lol I done test e and d.bol before can any one give me any advice on masteron is it safe i plan on running it for 2 months and try it out .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What you going to run with it?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Nothing mate I don't really want to take test again it just makes me angry and horny. But like I said I'm paranoid about gear is it safe to take masteron for a couple of months I keep thinking I'm going to die when I take gear.. ?? Cheers guys


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Nothing mate I don't really want to take test again it just makes me angry and horny. But like I said I'm paranoid about gear is it safe to take masteron for a couple of months I keep thinking I'm going to die when I take gear.. ?? Cheers guys


Never heard anybody running masteron on its own, maybe this is because everyone that tried it died.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Connor b said:


> Nothing mate I don't really want to take test again it just makes me angry and horny. But like I said *I'm paranoid* about gear is it safe to take masteron for a couple of months I keep thinking I'm going to die when I take gear.. ?? Cheers guys


Well then advising the man on Tren is naughty

Mate sounds like you have anxiety issues, id steer clear of AAS for the time being and sort it out first, go talk to a dr


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure how true this is but I've heard it compliments test and Deca cycle? Maybe worth a look into if you have only ever used test before, saying that though it maybe best just to run test with it so you know how you respond as you've had experience with test before. JMO good luck mate you should be fine try not to panic so much mate.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Nothing mate I don't really want to take test again it just makes me angry and horny. But like I said I'm paranoid about gear is it safe to take masteron for a couple of months I keep thinking I'm going to die when I take gear.. ?? Cheers guys


If ure bothered about test making u horny and wanna run masteron be ready is all I can say for me its like being on viagra 24/7


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mast compliments test very well.

Its an awesome drug if used correctly.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gear will kill u if your not sensible about it but then again so will crossing the road if again your not sensible!! Most things have a risk attached but as I say what doesn't kill u will only make u stronger! 

As for mast I've never used it but a few people I know have and said it gave them greasey skin but I'm sure someone who knows more will fill u with better knowledge!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I do suffer from anxiety which I'm sure is obvious lol . I have a mate who's running test and deca at the moment and has got amazing results from it. Cheers guys will look into it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Never heard anybody running masteron on its own, *maybe this is because everyone that tried it died.*


really? Which brand was that, BSI ??!! :001_tt2:

mast is mint, love it. Down side, hairloss :crying:

if it wasnt for the hairloss side, id be on it all the time!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> really? Which brand was that, BSI ??!! :001_tt2:
> 
> mast is mint, love it.* Down side, hairloss* :crying:
> 
> if it wasnt for the hairloss side, id be on it all the time!


Is that for everyone mate? gonna be running it for the first time ever next month, its the only compound ive never tried


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> really? Which brand was that, BSI ??!! :001_tt2:
> 
> mast is mint, love it. Down side, hairloss :crying:
> 
> if it wasnt for the hairloss side, id be on it all the time!


I was thinking about using it in my next cycle but decided against, dont fancy going bald at 21.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was thinking about using it in my next cycle but decided against, dont fancy going bald at 21.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Your para about gear killin you but you've done test and dbol before lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Patsy said:


> Is that for everyone mate? gonna be running it for the first time ever next month, its the only compound ive never tried


ive taken it twice already and also added it to my current cycle just last week, love the stuff, makes me horny a fook aswell, it turns me into super creep :lol:


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Fureza lab


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah mate I've ran test and d.bol but when I was on it I kept thinking what I'm doing is going to kill me I no it sounds stupid lol I'm just para about gear.)))) . . Don't like the sound of this hair loss thing with mast . Lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Yeah mate I've ran test and d.bol but when I was on it I kept thinking what I'm doing is going to kill me I no it sounds stupid lol I'm just para about gear.)))) . . Don't like the sound of this hair loss thing with mast . Lol


it cant make you lose your hair just speeds up the process if you are prone to hairloss


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

thats the pain with AAS - hair loss on the head but hair growth on the body!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> really? Which brand was that, BSI ??!! :001_tt2:
> 
> mast is mint, love it. Down side, hairloss :crying:
> 
> if it wasnt for the hairloss side, id be on it all the time!


your practically a cueball now anyway so you might as well get fired up on it!

Personally it doesn't do much for me but thats probably cos Im too much of a porker


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> your practically a cueball now anyway so you might as well get fired up on it!
> 
> Personally it doesn't do much for me but thats probably cos Im too much of a porker


Not even the boners lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Yeah mate I've ran test and d.bol but when I was on it I kept thinking what I'm doing is going to kill me I no it sounds stupid lol I'm just para about gear.)))) . . Don't like the sound of this hair loss thing with mast . Lol


To be honest mate, why would you be taking steroids if the whole time you're on them you're convinced they're gonna kill ya?? Can't imagine it's an enjoyable experience for ya?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

At first I was ok I loved it i was getting stronger more horny recovered better but after a couple months I started just having negative thoughts thinking that what I'm doing could kill me and I started getting panic attacks and that but I'm paranoid person any way when it just comes to gear. ) it doesn't help when u hear stories about old pros dieing young that I keep thinking its gonna happen to me I biggest fear and only fear really Is I

Keep thinking I'm gonna have a heart attack . Dose any one else think like that wen it comes to gear.?..?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Connor b said:


> At first I was ok I loved it i was getting stronger more horny recovered better but after a couple months I started just having negative thoughts thinking that what I'm doing could kill me and I started getting panic attacks and that but I'm paranoid person any way when it just comes to gear. ) it doesn't help when u hear stories about old pros dieing young that I keep thinking its gonna happen to me I biggest fear and only fear really Is I
> 
> Keep thinking I'm gonna have a heart attack . Dose any one else think like that wen it comes to gear.?..?


Stay away from gear mate, it's not for you


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Connor b said:


> At first I was ok I loved it i was getting stronger more horny recovered better but after a couple months I started just having negative thoughts thinking that what I'm doing could kill me and I started getting panic attacks and that but I'm paranoid person any way when it just comes to gear. ) it doesn't help when u hear stories about old pros dieing young that I keep thinking its gonna happen to me I biggest fear and only fear really Is I
> 
> Keep thinking I'm gonna have a heart attack . *Dose any one else think like that wen it comes to gear.*?..?


no mate... im too busy thinking about getting massive :thumbup1: EDIT: and pvssy


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> At first I was ok I loved it i was getting stronger more horny recovered better but after a couple months I started just having negative thoughts thinking that what I'm doing could kill me and I started getting panic attacks and that but I'm paranoid person any way when it just comes to gear. ) it doesn't help when u hear stories about old pros dieing young that I keep thinking its gonna happen to me I biggest fear and only fear really Is I
> 
> Keep thinking I'm gonna have a heart attack . Dose any one else think like that wen it comes to gear.?..?


So when you're on gear you have panic attacks and you're constantly terrified you're gonna have a heart attack and die???? This is a fvckin wind up right???? You have all these issues yet you're planning another cycle...you're not right in the head mate lol.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah that's basically it mate . I was having panic attacks coz I kept thinking I was gonna have a heart attack and die. All the time I haven't taken gear for 5 months now ) that's why I'm getting advice . All my mates who take gear don't think like that hey just take it . I'm just paranoid when it comes to gear ) am I being stupid ? Do u think it will be safe to jump on a short cycle of mast ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Connor b said:


> am I being stupid ?


yes


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Yeah that's basically it mate . I was having panic attacks coz I kept thinking I was gonna have a heart attack and die. All the time I haven't taken gear for 5 months now ) that's why I'm getting advice . All my mates who take gear don't think like that hey just take it . I'm just paranoid when it comes to gear ) am I being stupid ? Do u think it will be safe to jump on a short cycle of mast ?


What??? Are you simple??? I will say this again...you have panic attacks when on steroids...you feel like you're gonna have a heart attack when on steroids...you're terrified you're gonna die when on steroids...SO WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO TAKE THEM???


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Can I ask why mast? I suffer bad with panics but never on cycle do I worry, I've never heard of anyone dying while having a panic on gear and that's got to tell ya something. Mine is suffocating and I still love using steroids. If I'm honest it makes me feel better and I suffer more of cycle I've even been tempted to stay on some test all year round just so I feel better in myself and I've never told anyone that, gear can make you feel more in control of your life and lets be honest panics comes from feeling out of control, to me its basic do the maths. Anyway back to my question why mast?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kung fu guy said:


> Can I ask why mast? I suffer bad with panics but never on cycle do I worry, I've never heard of anyone dying while having a panic on gear and that's got to tell ya something. Mine is suffocating and I still love using steroids. If I'm honest it makes me feel better and I suffer more of cycle I've even been tempted to stay on some test all year round just so I feel better in myself and I've never told anyone that, gear can make you feel more in control of your life and lets be honest panics comes from feeling out of control, to me its basic do the maths. Anyway back to my question why mast?


Sounds to me like all his mates take steroids and he's desperate to take them as well...despite the fact they terrify him!! I think he should stay natty...yes,steroids get you big...but there's nothing impressive about that if you're walking round like a nervous wreck having panic attacks all the time lol


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Why mast ..? I just wana harden every thing up get lean why just putting on a LiTTLE bit more size then ill be happy . The steroids don't give me panic attacks and aniexty it's me and my thoughts while I'm on them that give me panic attacks.. Coz I have this thing in my head that gear is gonna give me a heart attack or something .. I seem to be the only person who thinks like this when it comes to gear and my m8s just take **** loads of stuff.). Should I have fear while I'm doing gear or am I just thinking stupidly...?


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you going to use masteron you might as well use proviron instead, think as masteron not really a steroid and it wont do much on its own


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is there anything I can take to stop the hairless from Masteron? Didn't know it made you bald... I'm going to be on it about 16 weeks!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I'm not looking for any MAD crazy results I just want to tweak a few things here and there .


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Mate. PLEASE LISTEN CAREFULLY.

THE ADVICE YOU WANT HAS BEEN REPEATED SEVERAL TIMES ON THIS THREAD.

DO NOT TOUCH STEROIDS....they just arnt for you mate. Simple.

And a side note, too many people forget how much a bad impact a negative mind has on gains. We talk about mind muscle connection and adequate sleep. This guy is everything a pre steroid user should not be


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Mate I've used test e and d.bol before I no what it's like to be on them and train on them (((( the question I've been trying to ask is it likely that someone could die doing a short cycle of mast .???


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Is there anything I can take to stop the hairless from Masteron? Didn't know it made you bald... I'm going to be on it about 16 weeks!


If you don't have male pattern baldness it won't make you bald but if you do then yes masteron has the potential to shred your hairline.

Not much you can do as it's a dht derivative so pretty much like pouring exactly what the follicles don't want right on top of them. You can try topical solutions like nizoral but I don't think it will be enough with mast.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Mate I've used test e and d.bol before I no what it's like to be on them and train on them (((( the question I've been trying to ask is it likely that someone could die doing a short cycle of mast .???


You don't sound like you have the safe state of mind to be taking steroids, try some creatine lol.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> If you don't have male pattern baldness it won't make you bald but if you do then yes masteron has the potential to shred your hairline.
> 
> Not much you can do as it's a dht derivative so pretty much like pouring exactly what the follicles don't want right on top of them. You can try topical solutions like nizoral but I don't think it will be enough with mast.


My father was bald before he was 20, but I'm 21 and have thick bushy hair so hopefully I don't have his genes.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> My father was bald before he was 20, but I'm 21 and have thick bushy hair so hopefully I don't have his genes.


Well at 21 you can't tell really.

Take some masteron and you will find out pretty quickly anyway...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Mate I've used test e and d.bol before I no what it's like to be on them and train on them (((( the question I've been trying to ask is it likely that someone could die doing a short cycle of mast .???


I GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Think I just heart attack from laughing at the op posts lol.

Then again it could of been the gear...............


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Think I just heart attack from laughing at the op posts lol.
> 
> Then again it could of been the gear...............


Laughing gives me panic attacks...can it kill me???? Lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Laughing gives me panic attacks...can it kill me???? Lol


yes... youre even in danger typing the letters 'LOL'


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> yes... youre even in danger typing the letters 'LOL'


Looks like I'm in trouble then mate lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

...oh no, I did it again...


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I give up as well I can't get a straight answer any were !


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I give up as well I can't get a straight answer any were !


Are you seriously asking if mast will kill you?? Do you think me and the other lads on here are stupid enough to take stuff that is likely to give us heart attacks and kill us??? No, mast won't kill you...but you are paranoid at the idea of steroids, you get panic attacks and think you're gonna die...so why the fvck are you on this forum asking advice on another cycle??? You deserve everything you get!!!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I just want to no is it safe to do a short cycle of mast ? Or would I be gambling with my life taking it .? Lol I no that might sound funny to u guys but I'm cautious when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I just want to no is it safe to do a short cycle of mast ? Or would I be gambling with my life taking it .? Lol I no that might sound funny to u guys but I'm cautious when it comes to this stuff.


You aren't gambling with your life but you are gambling with a complete waste of time.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Cauce I need to make some gains mate I'm not happy with my shape at the moment so I need to jump on a little something to get me there .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I just want to no is it safe to do a short cycle of mast ? Or would I be gambling with my life taking it .? Lol I no that might sound funny to u guys but I'm cautious when it comes to this stuff.





Connor b said:


> Cauce I need to make some gains mate I'm not happy with my shape at the moment so I need to jump on a little something to get me there .


You "need" to make gains??? Tell me why you need gains so badly that you are prepared to risk living with panic attacks and paranoia??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


>


I think he is Hotdog lol...worrying ain't it!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Lol what the ****s them pics about lol?..?? But yeah that's a good point u made but that's why I'm trying to educate myself more about them now before I jump on my next cycle so I won't give myself panic attacks and worry about taking them. .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Oh I've just got what u meant with the pic and comment lol hahahaha yeah I'm been serious I'm sure u were all nervous before u went on ur first cycle ? Even though this will be my second


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Any one no how I can spot fake prochem .? Cheers


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Why mast ..? I just wana harden every thing up get lean why just putting on a LiTTLE bit more size then ill be happy . The steroids don't give me panic attacks and aniexty it's me and my thoughts while I'm on them that give me panic attacks.. Coz I have this thing in my head that gear is gonna give me a heart attack or something .. I seem to be the only person who thinks like this when it comes to gear and my m8s just take **** loads of stuff.). Should I have fear while I'm doing gear or am I just thinking stupidly...?


Do you smoke weed or take any other recreational drugs?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

No none never have only gear


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Connor b said:


> No none never have only gear


Ok cool. I only asked because reading your questions you seem to be edgy and generally paranoid.

I'm gonna summerise the advice in this thread for you, with a couple of extras of my own.

1) no, mast will not kill you.

2) Mast isn't the best choice to achieve your objectives.

3) Your choice of gear is the wrong one - mast is often used in a stack to compliment other compounds.

4) Forget what ur mates are doing/ taking.

5) If you have a nervous disposition and are generally paranoid, steroids are not for you.... They could add to the problem.

6) if you want to put on a little bit of muscle, the focus on diet, training and lifestyle.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Cheers mate yeah that's good advice .!!!! Would deca be a better choice ? I just wanted to avoid water retention thought mast and small amount of test e would do the trick?? . I'm just looking to harden up with a lITTLE bit more size and ill be happy. I'm just scared of gear mate keep thinking its gona give me a heart attack lol it doesn't help when u watch documentaries on u tube about old pros dieing young and wrestlers having heart disease in there 30s . Lol makes me a bait nervous.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Obvious attempt at trolling.

Yes, Masteron will kill you instantly, this is what they used for the 'Lethal Injection' method of execution.

As a matter of fact, your lucky Test and DBol didn't cause you to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mast will kill you, as will a 2nd cycle of anything, don't believe all these others, they're just trying to sell you their lethal gear.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Cheers mate yeah that's good advice .!!!! Would deca be a better choice ? I just wanted to avoid water retention thought mast and small amount of test e would do the trick?? . I'm just looking to harden up with a lITTLE bit more size and ill be happy. I'm just scared of gear mate keep thinking its gona give me a heart attack lol it doesn't help when u watch documentaries on u tube about old pros dieing young and wrestlers having heart disease in there 30s . Lol makes me a bait nervous.


So once again you've been advised that steroids aren't for you, you've acknowledged that this is good advice...and now you're asking about deca??? This must be a wind up cos if you were actually as stupid as you're coming across then you wouldn't be able to turn a pc on...nevermind actually type words on it!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> *Obvious attempt at trolling*.
> 
> Yes, Masteron will kill you instantly, this is what they used for the 'Lethal Injection' method of execution.
> 
> As a matter of fact, your lucky Test and DBol didn't cause you to spontaneously combust.


Yep.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Lol lethal injection hahahahahahahahaha. Stuey99 your right in thinking that )))))))) its just i need to jump on something to get my results u no how it is when ur not happy with ur shape ? .. I'm gona c branch warren on Tuesday he's coming to my gym in north London for the day (zone gym) £15 entry. I'll ask him for advice on it lol .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Oh and Scott Taylor sort ur chicken leg arms out then come give me advice mate.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Never heard anybody running masteron on its own, maybe this is because everyone that tried it died.


Mast only is an athlete cycle, a lot of my sons training partners use mast only to get stronger and recover with very little weight gain.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Mast only is an athlete cycle, a lot of my sons training partners use mast only to get stronger and recover with very little weight gain.


Would it have any benefit in a bulking cycle going for mass, with no intention of staying lean? Just planning ahead for my next bulking cycle.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Would it have any benefit in a bulking cycle going for mass, with no intention of staying lean? Just planning ahead for my next bulking cycle.


If bulking is your intention then there are SOOOO many better compounds out there. It will however be a useful addition to a bulking cycle, and this is due to it binding to SHBG. As you gain mass during a cycle your body will up levels of SHBG in an attempt to acheive homeostasis and stop gains. Mast (along with all DHT's) binds to SHBG which prevents it from binding to your other steroids.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> If bulking is your intention then there are SOOOO many better compounds out there. It will however be a useful addition to a bulking cycle, and this is due to it binding to SHBG. As you gain mass during a cycle your body will up levels of SHBG in an attempt to acheive homeostasis and stop gains. Mast (along with all DHT's) binds to SHBG which prevents it from binding to your other steroids.


Well yeah will be running test, deca, dbol. Just wondered if masteron would benefit but most of the time people that like it tend to try to stay lean on cycle.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I'm not looking for any MAD crazy results I just want to tweak a few things here and there .


Then you don't need to use steroids atall. Especially a short cycle of mast. WTF is that honestly going to do? give you a bit of hardness and lean you out? the hardness yeah, but the leaning out is down to diet..

Don't get me wrong i'm not being one of those guys who are like " DONT DO STEROIDS THEY ARE BAD"

what i'm saying is simple.

option 1) Man up, use steroids properly cycle properly.

option 2) do a pi55y little cycle of mast and get next to no results.

option 3) dont bother with steroids anymore they are not for you.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Well yeah will be running test, deca, dbol. Just wondered if masteron would benefit but most of the time people that like it tend to try to stay lean on cycle.


A great side effect, it'll allow your anabolic substances to go straight to the receptor intead of being bound to SHBG and the aromataze enzyme. This means less conversion and more bang for your buck. I'd advise dosing it the same as your test and using your dbol to cruise to PCT.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I just ordered from my source a 10 ml vial of primobolon from med tech solutions. I changed my mind last minute from mast to primo as I've read that primo is quite mild and basically no sides ??. Is this correct I heard its not even as good as masteron ??


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I'm going for option 1 mate I'm sticking that in me monday


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I'm going for option 1 mate I'm sticking that in me monday


****es me off when people are given all the advice in the world from some knowledgeable people only to throw it back in their faces and do what the fvck they want anyway.

By the way you talk about gear. You come across as the type of guy that knows very little about training/nutrition and is banging in the gear to do the same as your "mates" and get a quick fix.

on that note i leave you with 2 points.

Your pi55y little primo cycle will be sh1te.

Have some bloody negs.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

What's negs????? And i am taking all the advice I'm getting . ) I no all about training and nutrition mate I've basically been brought up in the gym .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

And how has that ****d u off mate when that was one of the options u put to me ???? LOL


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I just ordered from my source a 10 ml vial of primobolon from med tech solutions. I changed my mind last minute from mast to primo as I've read that primo is quite mild and basically no sides ??. Is this correct I heard its not even as good as masteron ??


So you've asked about masteron but decided on primo because you've heard it's not as good??



Connor b said:


> What's negs????? And i am taking all the advice I'm getting . ) I no all about training and nutrition mate I've basically been brought up in the gym .


Do me a favour...when you fvck yourself up on this cycle don't come back here asking us for help!!


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

how old are you connor?

what do you weigh?

how many calories do you eat each day?

what's your workout routine for an average week?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I'm 21 Don't no what I weigh I dont use scales I use the mirror Don't count calories why would I ?? I Count my protein watch my carbs and fat. I train usually 6 days a week there's no set body part for a set day everything gets hit once a week apart from arms which I train 2 ./3 times. Week cauce they need bringing up !!!!,


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Stuey99. What u mean when I fvck my self up on this cycle. How in what way???????????


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I heard primo has no sides is that true ???


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

You're a *f*ucking moron and a pussy. Just *f*uck off.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Don't come on this thread then simple>>>> I'm a pussy what for doing research before I stick something in me ))))that's called being smart!!!!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

connor mate, do yourself a favour and get a grip of yourself. masteron will not kill you, panicing will. just it do it. don't spend your time wrrying so much about dieing that you don't give yourself a chance to live. i have been a cycle since november and in that time taken, sus, test-e, tren, d-bol, anavar, winny, one-rip, whatever i can get my hands on. and now finishing on 600mgs of masteron per week spread over 3 shots for 5 weeks. then some pct. i have never felt more alive. live for ever, die never !!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Connor b said:


> I just ordered from my source a 10 ml vial of primobolon from med tech solutions. I changed my mind last minute from mast to primo as I've read that primo is quite mild and basically no sides ??. Is this correct I heard its not even as good as masteron ??


My brother took primo on 2 occasions, once @800mg pw for 20 weeks ans the second time @1g pw. After then he said it was a waste of money. My advice is give it to your missus and get yourself some real steroids. Try test and mast. It's a simple kick ass combo that'll give you good gains with little to no sides.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Cool guys yeah u sound like my mate takes a lot of **** and is looking awesome he's on primo sus , tren,hgh,igf1 and anavar . How long would it take primo to work?? I thought it was good .. Arnold use to say that was his favourite steroid . So why is every one underating it ???


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Because it won't give you the same results as other gear will and probably costs more.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Test, mast and primo?

If you can afford it, it is suppose to be a great cycle with good but slow keepable gains.

If your worried about hair loss, forget it! But run aromasin or Arimidex throughout cycle.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

No point running mast and primo toghter ?? I'll c how it goes haven't even got it yet probs Tuesday


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Made the decision not to do another cycle it will be stupid i suffer from aniexty which isnt even fully better yet and to go on gear would be so Stupid I could fvck my head up propa (((((I'm 21 I got plenty time to do gear again (((((I'm stayin natty ...(.. fOR NOW!!!!!)


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Made the decision not to do another cycle it will be stupid i suffer from aniexty which isnt even fully better yet and to go on gear would be so Stupid I could fvck my head up propa (((((I'm 21 I got plenty time to do gear again (((((I'm stayin natty ...(.. fOR NOW!!!!!)


Really?? So you think it's a bad idea for someone who has panic attacks when on gear to do another course?? Now why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I'm surprised u didn't think of that lol (((Yeah I'm not ready for another cycle yet )))) may b next year or something .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Yeah I'm surprised u didn't think of that lol (((Yeah I'm not ready for another cycle yet )))) may b next year or something .


Well if you think that for some reason you no longer have a paranoid personality that causes you to get panic attacks and fear of dying because you're on steroids then fair enough. Imo you need to wake the fvck up and forget about steroids. You're too young and too immature!! You've gone from planning a mast cycle, to a primo cycle and then a deca cycle...and now you've decided not to bother??? Alarm bells are ringing son...you've definitely got problems!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I never planned a deca cycle I just inquired about it coz people were saying I would be wasting time and money taking primo.>>. But yeah Im putting the gear on hold for now . . . Until I'm ready>>>> I wouldn't say I'm immature ??I'm going about it the right way educating myself properly before I take gear again. )))). Which is why I'm on the forums and reading online getting as much info as I can I just ordered on amazon the anabolic 6th addition the bible on steroids lol. ))). Yeah I started taking gear young I took d.bol for the first time when I was 19 and then test e and d.bol when I was 20


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I never planned a deca cycle I just inquired about it coz people were saying I would be wasting time and money taking primo.>>. But yeah Im putting the gear on hold for now . . . Until I'm ready>>>> I wouldn't say I'm immature ??I'm going about it the right way educating myself properly before I take gear again. )))). Which is why I'm on the forums and reading online getting as much info as I can I just ordered on amazon the anabolic 6th addition the bible on steroids lol. ))). Yeah I started taking gear young I took d.bol for the first time when I was 19 and then test e and d.bol when I was 20


Well it's taken 7 pages and 99 posts for us to persuade someone who gets panic attacks when on gear that he shouldn't do another cycle!! I think that's slightly worrying don't you?? Anyone with any sense would have known that already!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I met branch warren and Neil hill today and I asked branch and Neil in front of every one around I counted roughly 80 people<(can branch tell us what his current cycle is ). Neil didn't let branch answer and said (it's an awkward question ) I then replied (why is it awkward question its part of bodybuilding u talk about training and nutrition so why not steroids). He then replied ( I will talk to u at the end in private) I spoke to Neil hill at the back of the gym after and he told me he didn't take steroids until he was 22 that was his first lie ). Second he told me his first cycle was 10mg of winstrol tablets. A day and he put on 20 pounds LOL that was his second lie. He then told me his second cycle was 1ml sus 1ml deca and 50mg napalon a week that was his third lie . And he went on and on telling me more lies . )) he also was talking about flex Lewis a lot and was talking about how he gets his blood levels checked /hormones and Neil said his gh levels and 1gf1 levels are a over normal. Lol) because he's just so,genetically gifted as Neil like to say :001_tt2: lol I then asked Neil in front of every one (would that have something to do with flex taking hgh and igf ) Neil's responce was no no no ) again another lie at this point branch warren started giving me funny looks and was staring at me hard . I will admit I got slightly worried lol as he looks like a sycopath.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Neil hill also told me in private that he's never used hgh : :whistling:


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Branch was also charging his fans there £10 for a autograph why on earth would a multi millionaire charge his fans for a autograph that's just rude Who on earth charges someone for a autograph .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

These guys aren't what they seem on you tube it's just a fake show they put on to make out there super nice guys and really there not i was disappointed as I'm a big branch warren fan


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

£10 for an autograph lol I would expect a blow job from trisha warren with that as we'll if I was paying £10 for a autograph


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Your being stupid, if your jabbing right there's no chance of you dying! End of story!

If you want to harden up why not try anavar? It's not going to kill you! Barely any side affects and will harden you up and help you get leaner along as your diet and CV are spot on


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

there is absolutely no way anyone could be this stupid. so this must be a joke.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I met branch warren and Neil hill today and I asked branch and Neil in front of every one around I counted roughly 80 people<(can branch tell us what his current cycle is ). Neil didn't let branch answer and said (it's an awkward question ) I then replied (why is it awkward question its part of bodybuilding u talk about training and nutrition so why not steroids). He then replied ( I will talk to u at the end in private) I spoke to Neil hill at the back of the gym after and he told me he didn't take steroids until he was 22 that was his first lie ). Second he told me his first cycle was 10mg of winstrol tablets. A day and he put on 20 pounds LOL that was his second lie. He then told me his second cycle was 1ml sus 1ml deca and 50mg napalon a week that was his third lie . And he went on and on telling me more lies . )) he also was talking about flex Lewis a lot and was talking about how he gets his blood levels checked /hormones and Neil said his gh levels and 1gf1 levels are a over normal. Lol) because he's just so,genetically gifted as Neil like to say :001_tt2: lol I then asked Neil in front of every one (would that have something to do with flex taking hgh and igf ) Neil's responce was no no no ) again another lie at this point branch warren started giving me funny looks and was staring at me hard . I will admit I got slightly worried lol as he looks like a sycopath.


So you speak to Neil in private at the back and asked in front of everyone, I agree there is a liar in this fake conversation.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

It was the branch warren seminar so they sitting down for around an hour and half talking to every one telling us crap and that and at the end of them talking they took questions for half hour. ... Then after that branch was signing autographs and Neil was walking around talking to people individually quickly saying thanks for coming down and stuff like that I only got to speak with him in private for 5 minutes.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread is sooo boring!!! The op's gone from being thick as pig sh1t to telling ridiculous stories to big himself up!! We don't care...go have a panic attack somewhere!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Oh by the way starting dianabol and deca in the next thew days I have a contact who is sorting me out its time.i Put on some fvckin size !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Oh by the way starting dianabol and deca in the next thew days I have a contact who is sorting me out its time.i Put on some fvckin size !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well done


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Another lame troll, nobody is as thick as this and doubt the conversation ever happened.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

The STORY is true I don't care u beleave it or not just thought I would share it . And if I was trying to big myself up I wouldn't of said I got WORRIED when branch started giving me funny looks .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Another lame troll, nobody is as thick as this and doubt the conversation ever happened.


And if he is really planning a dbol and deca cycle I really hope no one on here points out the very obvious problem with that cycle lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> And if he is really planning a dbol and deca cycle I really hope no one on here points out the very obvious problem with that cycle lol


I wont, natural selection getting rid of the thickies one at a time.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

It happened mate no one there had a camcorder it would of made a great u tube hit.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

What's wrong with deca and d.bol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> The STORY is true I don't care u beleave it or not just thought I would share it . And if I was trying to big myself up I wouldn't of said I got WORRIED when branch started giving me funny looks .


Hahaha, what were you so worried about? What the fvck did ya think he was gonna do in front of loads of witnesses...call you a nasty name and make you cry???


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> What's wrong with deca and d.bol


Nothing, you know best...enjoy your cycle lol


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

coz deca shuts down my natural test I guess ??


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Hahaha, what were you so worried about? What the fvck did ya think he was gonna do in front of loads of witnesses...call you a nasty name and make you cry???


The guy looks like a sycopath he was looking at me like he wanted to kill me. He could of been having sides lol


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Hahaha, what were you so worried about? What the fvck did ya think he was gonna do in front of loads of witnesses...call you a nasty name and make you cry???


 Originally Posted by Connor b



> The STORY is true I don't care u beleave it or not just thought I would share it . And if I was trying to big myself up I wouldn't of said I got WORRIED when branch started giving me funny looks .


Another guy who thinks he is acting like an "alpha male " yet acting the complete opposite.

crazy stories, weird thoughts, strange assumptions...

thinks that asking pros about their drug cycles is the thing to do and actually expecting an answer. makes the op look like a right rotten douchebag.

there are a few too many attention whores and trolls on UK-M.

but it is entertaining so there's that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Connor b said:


> I met branch warren and Neil hill today and I asked branch and Neil in front of every one around I counted roughly 80 people<(can branch tell us what his current cycle is ). Neil didn't let branch answer and said (it's an awkward question ) I then replied (why is it awkward question its part of bodybuilding u talk about training and nutrition so why not steroids). He then replied ( I will talk to u at the end in private) I spoke to Neil hill at the back of the gym after and he told me he didn't take steroids until he was 22 that was his first lie ). Second he told me his first cycle was 10mg of winstrol tablets. A day and he put on 20 pounds LOL that was his second lie. He then told me his second cycle was 1ml sus 1ml deca and 50mg napalon a week that was his third lie . And he went on and on telling me more lies . )) he also was talking about flex Lewis a lot and was talking about how he gets his blood levels checked /hormones and Neil said his gh levels and 1gf1 levels are a over normal. Lol) because he's just so,genetically gifted as Neil like to say :001_tt2: lol I then asked Neil in front of every one (would that have something to do with flex taking hgh and igf ) Neil's responce was no no no ) again another lie at this point branch warren started giving me funny looks and was staring at me hard . I will admit I got slightly worried lol as he looks like a sycopath.


lol. This didn't happen, did it.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> Originally Posted by Connor b
> 
> Another guy who thinks he is acting like an "alpha male " yet acting the complete opposite.
> 
> ...


Pros should be sharing there cycles with us it's part of bodybuilding if I was apro and had fans or haters and they asked me about gear I would happily answer them . And u look like a douchebag with that fvckin profile picture lol


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't believe I just spent 10 mins reading through this $h1t


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. This didn't happen, did it.


Yes it did mate they were both at my gym in north London last night zone gym why on earth would I make this up I got better things to do than make up stories lol but yes it did happen


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Pros should be sharing there cycles with us it's part of bodybuilding if I was apro and had fans or haters and they asked me about gear I would happily answer them . And u look like a douchebag with that fvckin profile picture lol


Given that Branch lives in the US where steroids are a class A drug that he'd get locked up for having he's hardly likely to divulge his cycle to you or anybody for that matter other than those he trusts implicitly.

Seriously, think about it.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Can't believe I just spent 10 mins reading through this $h1t


mine was between sets on the rowing machine.. so it wasn't a complete waste. got to have a laugh or two then jumped back to it.

next time someone is having an imaginary conversation with a pro, ask him/her about their opinions about anavar for women.

if the conversation actually did happen, then they should have IQ requirements and a personality tests at the door.

I wonder if the OP creeped the two guys, got in his car and followed them to the hotel/gym to show them " I Know what you're all on about !" .. show them a thing or two.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Made me chuckle though so worth 10 mins of my life.

Ahhhh some people eh...?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

> I met branch warren and Neil hill today and I asked branch and Neil in front of every one ..... . I will admit I got slightly worried lol as* he* looks like a *sycopath*."


*he*? look like a psychopath?

well played, Sherlock!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Just wondering why you thought it was a good idea to ask about his gear use in front of everyone...?

Did you think he'd tell you that mast wouldn't kill you?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Connor b said:


> *Pros should be sharing there cycles with us it's part of bodybuilding *if I was apro and had fans or haters and they asked me about gear I would happily answer them . And u look like a douchebag with that fvckin profile picture lol


why ?.... you wouldn't need anywhere near the cycle of a pro


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Musclegirl said:


> Just wondering why you thought it was a good idea to ask about his gear use in front of everyone...?
> 
> Did you think he'd tell you that mast wouldn't kill you?


 The point I was trying to make to them both was that they can't sit there and talk about training and nutrition like its the only thing that has got them were they are )))) and not talk about gear it's not fair it's not right that they dont)))). steroids are a MASSIVE part of body building just like training and nutrition and therefore should be spoke about more openly and not be kept a secret. . If I was a pro I would happily talk about it with everyone and any one .as its part of my sport


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> mine was between sets on the rowing machine.. so it wasn't a complete waste. got to have a laugh or two then jumped back to it.
> 
> next time someone is having an imaginary conversation with a pro, ask him/her about their opinions about anavar for women.
> 
> ...


 What do u mean imaginary conversation??? He was at my gym zone gym London wood green last night u idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

jay101 said:


> Can't believe I just spent 10 mins reading through this $h1t


Well don't read it then


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> What do u mean imaginary conversation??? He was at my gym zone gym London wood green last night u idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should have told him steroids give you panic attacks and when you're on them you're terrified of having heart attacks and dying...then told him about the dbol and deca cycle you're planning...would of given him a good laugh haha...you're an idiot by the way!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

There's no need to be rude mate its all love on this forum I don't like ur negativity mate its not good. . . Stuey lol it's that ur real name ???


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> It was the branch warren seminar so they sitting down for around an hour and half talking to every one telling us crap and that and at the end of them talking they took questions for half hour. ... Then after that branch was signing autographs and Neil was walking around talking to people individually quickly saying thanks for coming down and stuff like that I only got to speak with him in private for 5 minutes.


You still haven't explained how you got to speak to him in private and asked in front of everyone, do you see why that doesn't make sense

I bet branch was worried and amazed at your intuition.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Musclegirl said:


> Just wondering why you thought it was a good idea to ask about his gear use in front of everyone...?
> 
> Did you think he'd tell you that mast wouldn't kill you?


/\ this....

What in the world would possess anyone to ask a bodybuilder , in public, in full view of everyone ( or whatever you said ) , " hey! What steroids do you take, and how much?"

what sort of knob does this? and what sort of knob has to have this explained to him?

The Op essentially wrote that he is proud of himself for asking, in front of everyone, being the investigative reporter that he is.

Other potential questions to ask the top pros:

" how do you smuggle your steroids into the UK when you are flying here ? "

" does your wife give you the same blwojbos she gives me or do you still let her use her teeth?

" When you shoot speedballs, do you use the same spoon or do you switch up?

"that gay for pay stuff where you let other guys cum on you, now do you charge per hour or per load? "

" Do you guys really have Orgies at the Luxor after the Olympia weekend and if so, what's it like?"

" Do you declare the money you make for these seminars and the 10 bucks / photo ON YOUR INCOME TAXES?"


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> There's no need to be rude mate its all love on this forum I don't like ur negativity mate its not good. . . Stuey lol it's that ur real name ???


Yeah that's right genius...Stuey99 is my real name!! Jesus!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah that's right genius...Stuey99 is my real name!! Jesus!!


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> /\ this....
> 
> What in the world would possess anyone to ask a bodybuilder , in public, in full view of everyone ( or whatever you said ) , " hey! What steroids do you take, and how much?"
> 
> ...


 u still don't get it do u?? I was trying to make a point in front of everyone about something I'm passionate about and it's not right that they talk about everything else apart from gear .

If u don't get it by now I give up!! Do u understand what I mean do u get the point I was trying to make???


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

And I asked him (what his current cycle is at the moment). I didn't say what steroids r u taking lol


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You still haven't explained how you got to speak to him in private and asked in front of everyone, do you see why that doesn't make sense
> 
> I bet branch was worried and amazed at your intuition.


 I actually have mate he was speaking to everyone at the same time at the begining if u watch his seminars on line u will understand the set up. . Then when he was done with speaking and taking questions . He was talking to people individual but not for long at Neil hill came up to me after and we walked to the back of the gym and had a chat. . Mate I don't no how I can explain this any differently I SPOKE to NeILL HILL IN PRIVATE AT THE END OF SEMINAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I actually have mate he was speaking to everyone at the same time at the begining if u watch his seminars on line u will understand the set up. . Then when he was done with speaking and taking questions . He was talking to people individual but not for long at Neil hill came up to me after and we walked to the back of the gym and had a chat. . Mate I don't no how I can explain this any differently I SPOKE to NeILL HILL IN PRIVATE AT THE END OF SEMINAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Neil Hill must now be thankful that he took the time to talk to such a gracious fellow: someone who knows how to be discrete and keep things in confidence...


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I actually have mate he was speaking to everyone at the same time at the begining if u watch his seminars on line u will understand the set up. . Then when he was done with speaking and taking questions . He was talking to people individual but not for long at Neil hill came up to me after and we walked to the back of the gym and had a chat. . Mate I don't no how I can explain this any differently I SPOKE to NeILL HILL IN PRIVATE AT THE END OF SEMINAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can see this conversation: Mr. Hill puts his arm around the shoulder of the young inquisitive chap, walks him to the back of the room so as to have a private chat about some of the questions that were asked.

I can see this happening.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You still haven't explained how you got to speak to him in private and asked in front of everyone, do you see why that doesn't make sense
> 
> I bet branch was worried and amazed at your intuition.


 are u high mate I just have i ain't explaining again I'm sorry


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> I can see this conversation: Mr. Hill puts his arm around the shoulder of the young inquisitive chap, walks him to the back of the room so as to have a private chat about some of the questions that were asked.
> 
> I can see this happening.


Funny enough u got it spot on !!!! apart from he didn't put his arm round my shoulder


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

And can everyone drop the sarcasm please . ))) if u geniuses go on Facebook and type in zone gym u will c the branch warren seminar advertised for yesterday. He was also in Birmingham as well. God above why would I make this up??? On on his branch warren.com and u will c all the places he's been this week and is continuing to go fvck sakes


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Funny enough u got it spot on !!!! apart from he didn't put his arm round my shoulder


yes. I thought as much. I see what happened. most ppl here are passionate about making the best progress they can. good luck m8.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Connor b said:


> And I asked him (what his current cycle is at the moment). I didn't say what steroids r u taking lol


That's the same question Einstein


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the same question Einstein


Yeah I no I just phased the question differently it's better than saying wat steroids are taking


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Yeah I no I just phased the question differently it's better than saying wat steroids are taking


Lol in your mind maybe. Everybody else heard, what steroids you taking.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol in your mind maybe. Everybody else heard, what steroids you taking.


this is just getting worse and worse. I hadn't realized .. I thought this was just another troll thread or something.

yes, connor we understand that branch warren / Neil Hill were there. we accept that you asked the question.

we can now easily see how " the long walk to the back of the room " happened and why it occurred.

sheebus connor,, you don't realize that asking " what's your cycle?" is exactly the same as " what steroids you take?"

and you sincerely thought that your question(s) were valid and not over the top.

you're not asking him about his bicycle now are you?

i wonder when the penny will drop.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Thank u finally someone has got it !!!!!!!!!!!! Yes I no asking what cycle ur on is the same as asking was gear ur taking I just wanted to c if he would be happy to talk about as no pros seem to do . Just wanted to c his reaction to the question


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I wish someone had a camcorder there would of been good.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Were you the guy leaning against a smith machine the other day? as this may explain things.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

R u from London?.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

dominimo said:


> Were you the guy leaning against a smith machine the other day? as this may explain things.


What makes u think this ??


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

no reason.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

??? Nah come on why u say that?? And it's not on u tube coz I checked and no one there had a cam corder ?? So ur just playin


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

R u a bloke or a bird anyway??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> I actually have mate he was speaking to everyone at the same time at the begining if u watch his seminars on line u will understand the set up. . Then when he was done with speaking and taking questions . He was talking to people individual but not for long at Neil hill came up to me after and we walked to the back of the gym and had a chat. . Mate I don't no how I can explain this any differently I SPOKE to NeILL HILL IN PRIVATE AT THE END OF SEMINAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SO WHY DID YOU SAY, DURING THAT CONVERSATION, THAT YOU ASKED IN FRONT OF EVERYONE.

Can your mighty intellect not grasp the concept that you can't ask in front of everyone while having a private 1:1 chat, the 2 concepts are exclusive.

Which proves you're a liar.

Edit; having read the rest of the posts I can tell you are really quite special, please don't bother replying you've got more important things to worry about.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> SO WHY DID YOU SAY, DURING THAT CONVERSATION, THAT YOU ASKED IN FRONT OF EVERYONE.
> 
> Can your mighty intellect not grasp the concept that you can't ask in front of everyone while having a private 1:1 chat, the 2 concepts are exclusive.
> 
> ...


Haha, feel like I should summarise this thread lol

Connor: Steroids give me panic attacks and fear of death, I'm now thinking of running mast

EVERYONE: NO! STEROIDS AREN'T FOR YOU!!!

Connor: Oh, ok...what about primo?

EVERYONE: NO! STEROIDS AREN'T FOR YOU!!!

Connor: Oh, ok...what about deca?

EVERYONE: NOOOOOOO!!!

Connor: Oh, ok...maybe I'm not ready...thanks for the advice.

Connor: I'm staerting a dbol/deca cycle!!

I would continue, but think I've made my point haha!!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> SO WHY DID YOU SAY, DURING THAT CONVERSATION, THAT YOU ASKED IN FRONT OF EVERYONE.
> 
> Can your mighty intellect not grasp the concept that you can't ask in front of everyone while having a private 1:1 chat, the 2 concepts are exclusive.
> 
> ...


I asked the questions in front of every one when he was taking questions in front of every one when he said dose any one have any questions. )))loads of people asked him questions as did I which he responded to my question (( I will talk to u in private after)) so when he finished taking people's questions every one got up off there seats walked around getting autographs off branch and Neil hill and I spoke to Neil in private for 5 mins . This is the last time I explain this to u if u don't get it u have serious learning difficulties mate.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Yeah nice one( STUEY ) lol hahaha. U must of got bullied at school with a name like that .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Connor b said:


> Yeah nice one( STUEY ) lol hahaha. U must of got bullied at school with a name like that .


You must still be at school!! Are you really so immature that you're actually taking the p1ss out of my name? You're a liar, a mug, and my sister in law's pet hamster has got more intelligence!! Now go do yout deca and dbol cycle...we're sick of hearing you're pathetic bullsh1t stories!! Enjoy your panic attacks you fvckin pussy!!


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Connor b said:


> Yeah nice one( STUEY ) lol hahaha. U must of got bullied at school with a name like that .


Why do people like you have to come and ruin a half decent community?



stuey99 said:


> Haha, feel like I should summarise this thread lol
> 
> Connor: Steroids give me panic attacks and fear of death, I'm now thinking of running mast
> 
> ...


Just think for a moment that maybe everyone is saying the same thing becuase your head isnt screwed on right, and we really don't need another person in the news doing stupid **** and blaming steroids, giving steroids an even worse rap than it already has, in light of recent events, just stay away from the juice.

On a serious note, are you like 18 and skipped all your education? I know people that are 16 and have more maturity than you mate.



stuey99 said:


> You must still be at school!! Are you really so immature that you're actually taking the p1ss out of my name? You're a liar, a mug, and my sister in law's pet hamster has got more intelligence!! Now go do yout deca and dbol cycle...we're sick of hearing you're pathetic bullsh1t stories!! Enjoy your panic attacks you fvckin pussy!!


Stuey, I don't know you but you seem like a decent person, Don't let him drag you down to his level mate.

In conclusion if you run another cycle your an idiot and deserve whatever happens to you, hopefully your HPTA fries and you cant reproduce, doesnt seem you should have a right to, wonder how much worse your kids would act if you were their parent. Just don't want anything happening to people who do not deserve it.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> You must still be at school!! Are you really so immature that you're actually taking the p1ss out of my name? You're a liar, a mug, and my sister in law's pet hamster has got more intelligence!! Now go do yout deca and dbol cycle...we're sick of hearing you're pathetic bullsh1t stories!! Enjoy your panic attacks you fvckin pussy!![/. Why would I make it up I got better things to do than make up stories !!!!!!!( it's funny how u said pet hamster coz ur name reminds me of that film Stewart little lol. Just a bit of friendly banter. ( STUEY)) no offence intended))). I should be starting the d.bol tomorrow getting good ones( pharma com ) my mate is using them at the moment and is putting on size like crazy .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

gcortese said:


> Why do people like you have to come and ruin a half decent community?
> 
> Just think for a moment that maybe everyone is saying the same thing becuase your head isnt screwed on right, and we really don't need another person in the news doing stupid **** and blaming steroids, giving steroids an even worse rap than it already has, in light of recent events, just stay away from the juice.
> 
> On a serious note, are you like 18 and skipped all your education? I know people that are 16 and have more maturity than you mate.


I'm 21 and have a much better back than u !!!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gcortese said:


> Why do people like you have to come and ruin a half decent community?


I kinda regret going off on one now and calling him a pussy tbh. Wouldn't normally resort to name calling but this kid is unbelievable!! Anyway, I've put him on my ignore list now cos I can't be bothered with reading his drivel anymore!!

Edit: And I bet any money he's read that he's on my ignore list and replied to this post anyway lol. Ignore list means I can't read your posts anymore genius!!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Ruin a half decent community what the fvck u taking about mate lol hahahahaha


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I kinda regret going off on one now and calling him a pussy tbh. Wouldn't normally resort to name calling but this kid is unbelievable!! Anyway, I've put him on my ignore list now cos I can't be bothered with reading his drivel anymore!!


Or mayb I've touched a sore spot with the STUEY thing lol


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 and have a much better back than u !!!!!


Post a picture then, and that one is old. Would gladly get you a new one. Im also 2 years younger. Mine is already up so your turn. I havent even finished my first cycle yet. Why are you making an idiot of yourself?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Will try soon I've got a camera but I've never uploaded pics before I'm not on FB or **** like so I've never uploaded pics I'm old school mate will try soon to get a profile pic sorted


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Connor b said:


> Will try soon I've got a camera but I've never uploaded pics before I'm not on FB or **** like so I've never uploaded pics I'm old school mate will try soon to get a profile pic sorted


Ive seen it all, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gcortese said:


> Why do people like you have to come and ruin a half decent community?
> 
> Just think for a moment that maybe everyone is saying the same thing becuase your head isnt screwed on right, and we really don't need another person in the news doing stupid **** and blaming steroids, giving steroids an even worse rap than it already has, in light of recent events, just stay away from the juice.
> 
> ...


It's care in the community to answer for this I'm afraid.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Thank u . Now go sort ur back out u got no shape no lats just rhomboids which every one gets when they go gym


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gcortese said:


> Ive seen it all, welcome to my ignore list.


Welcome to the club...it's so much nicer here!! You can still read everyone else's posts calling him an idiot...but you can't read his pathetic responses...it's brilliant haha!!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

gcortese said:


> Why do people like you have to come and ruin a half decent community?
> 
> Just think for a moment that maybe everyone is saying the same thing becuase your head isnt screwed on right, and we really don't need another person in the news doing stupid **** and blaming steroids, giving steroids an even worse rap than it already has, in light of recent events, just stay away from the juice.
> 
> ...


 I got nothing against STUEY Jesus christ


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Connor b said:


> I got nothing against STUEY Jesus christ


And don't worry bout that mate coz I don't ever want kids


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

What the fvck has happened to this thread lol hahah lol can we start again


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Haha, feel like I should summarise this thread lol
> 
> Connor: Steroids give me panic attacks and fear of death, I'm now thinking of running mast
> 
> ...


 :lol: dbol & deca..... brilliant !


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: dbol & deca..... brilliant !


I don't wish ill on good people, but I pray to god he nukes his hpta, chances are that he will get all lucky as ignorance is bliss


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gcortese said:


> I don't wish ill on good people, but I pray to god he nukes his hpta, chances are that he will get all lucky as ignorance is bliss


Haha he's obviously gone onto my profile cos he's started posting on threads I've started lol. God knows what he's saying...not really interested tbh...think it's about time one of the mods banned him!!


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Haha he's obviously gone onto my profile cos he's started posting on threads I've started lol. God knows what he's saying...not really interested tbh...think it's about time one of the mods banned him!!


I'm out of this, just turned into a drama thread and I dont want to get too involved.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

gcortese said:


> I'm out of this, just turned into a drama thread and I dont want to get too involved.


Yeah x2 mate


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

gcortese said:


> I don't wish ill on good people, but I pray to god he nukes his hpta, chances are that he will get all lucky as ignorance is bliss


get like this in 10 weeks flat :thumb:


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Find my panic attacks are better controlled while I'm taking gear, think a small dose of test may do me good, can't believe I've just read so much crap from one guy, its a scary though knowing people like that exist and are able to workout how to hold a bar let alone lift it. Took me 2 reads to realise it was a serious talk lol. Wonder if the mast has killed him yet as my panics are loving them with my test, tren cut oh and dbol kicker. JMO.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Connor b said:


> Hi guys wana start taking masteron I'm paranoid about gear I keep thinking its going to kill me if I do a short cycle lol I done test e and d.bol before can any one give me any advice on masteron is it safe i plan on running it for 2 months and try it out .


I would not run mast on its own, consider designing all your cycles around testosterone.

I dont like the idea of any DHT derivative cycle all by itself.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Test is overrated and I beleave having to have test in every cycle is a myth just my opinion but when off cycle either pct or 1 ml test e a week.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

How do u put a profile pic up I'm lost??????????


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Kung fu guy said:


> Find my panic attacks are better controlled while I'm taking gear, think a small dose of test may do me good, can't believe I've just read so much crap from one guy, its a scary though knowing people like that exist and are able to workout how to hold a bar let alone lift it. Took me 2 reads to realise it was a serious talk lol. Wonder if the mast has killed him yet as my panics are loving them with my test, tren cut oh and dbol kicker. JMO.


 should be starting d bol tomorrow should be getting them tomorrow or over weekend


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Connor b said:


> Test is overrated and I beleave having to have test in every cycle is a myth just my opinion but when off cycle either pct or 1 ml test e a week.


I don't mind opinions, but I do have the reason why I do believe this to be true.

But you first tell me why it would be a good idea to not use testosterone in cycles, then I will tell you why it is my opinion it is not myth, but backed up with reason, and not just opinion.

Deal?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I don't mind opinions, but I do have the reason why I do believe this to be true.
> 
> But you first tell me why it would be a good idea to not use testosterone in cycles, then I will tell you why it is my opinion it is not myth, but backed up with reason, and not just opinion.
> 
> Deal?


Your on a loser here hacksii, good luck!


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I don't mind opinions, but I do have the reason why I do believe this to be true.
> 
> But you first tell me why it would be a good idea to not use testosterone in cycles, then I will tell you why it is my opinion it is not myth, but backed up with reason, and not just opinion.
> 
> Deal?


 I never said it would not be a good idea I beleave it's not that important . Lets sum up what test dose ( it makes u more horny and more stronger . )) u should only take test if u want to lift heavier on ur cycle otherwise whats the point ?? Other gear makes u stronger and horny as well and increases test levels so that's the point I'm trying to make


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

If u don't want to do pct by all means its a good idea to jump on test instead of doing a pct


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

*face palm*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Connor b said:


> I never said it would not be a good idea I beleave it's not that important . Lets sum up what test dose ( it makes u more horny and more stronger . )) u should only take test if u want to lift heavier on ur cycle otherwise whats the point ?? Other gear makes u stronger and horny as well and increases test levels so that's the point I'm trying to make


Not all steroids are created equal my friend, testosterone happens to be the daddy of all sex steroids for men, all other steroids for AAS are some dirivitive or testosterone or other type 19-nortestosterones.

Testosterone converts to 2 other hormones, estrogen via way of the aromataze enzyme, and DHT via way of the 5-alpha reductase enzyme.

DHT is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone.

Masteron is a DHT derivative steroid, and does not convert into estrogen.

So, to have balance in our bodies we use the parent hormone testosterone as some will convert to DHT, and some to estrogen, when endogenous levels drop due to exogenous administration, you still have test, estrogen, and DHT.

Using a steroid that does not convert to estrogen like masteron, once endo production stops, you will only have a DHT derivative drug, not test, no estrogen.

What happens then is libido can suffer, mood can suffer, and beings that masteron being a derivative drug of DHT you can get central nervous system stimulation where you could get some anxiety.

Testosterone has a balance of most hormones, yet as good of affects, but with very controllable sides, and recovery is pretty tame.

This is why I do not like to cycle things like deca, tran, mast, var, winny, etc, with no parent hormone, the gains probably wont be as good, and quality on wont be as good.

There is good synergy when using test with other compounds and one of them is nice quality dry gains, and a libido that rages hard.

Mast only, or test only, test will be way better, and you may have libido issues as well.

But, what the hell do I know, I am only giving an opinion.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I don't understand the difference between DHT and testostorne Isn't DHT testostorne ????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Connor b said:


> I don't understand the difference between DHT and testostorne Isn't DHT testostorne ????


It comes from testosterone, yet is not testosterone.

Both androgenic

Both are needed

One converts to estrogen

One does not

Both needed for libido

Both needed for mood

Think balance, and the balance in testosterone, not something else.

But, to be fair, all depends on the person, and drug, and time on, and use, etc.

Understanding is pretty simple

Just take the time to learn

Weigh things against itself

If something sounds strange, ask a question.

Simple really

OK, my suggestion to you is a gram of tren E a week, and call me in 8 weeks.

Let me know how you feel, and after about 12 weeks you will be so lean, cut, huge, and handsome.

Yah, do that one.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

hackskii said:


> It comes from testosterone, yet is not testosterone.
> 
> Both androgenic
> 
> ...


Scott, you need to take your own advice on this one mate..."Do not argue with an idiot, he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience" haha!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

stuey99 said:


> Scott, you need to take your own advice on this one mate..."Do not argue with an idiot, he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience" haha!!


Well, how about the other guys that read the post that will listen?

I do feel that all cycles should have testosterone as the base hormone, makes sense to me anyway:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Finally something in here useful about steroids and not fantasy stories. Thanks for restoring the balance hackskii


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

To feel somewhat normal and have everything functioning as it should, test is essential.......

Plus with even slightly elevated test levels, I just feel happier in general anyway


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, how about the other guys that read the post that will listen?
> 
> I do feel that all cycles should have testosterone as the base hormone, makes sense to me anyway:lol:


Agreed mate!! For a bloke embarking on an aas cycle I can't see any reason for not including testosterone...it's kind of a no brainer!! I mean lets face it, without test flowing through our bodies what are we???


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dbol and Deca, oh lawd! Please be sure to start journal.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I cut testosterone for the last 5 weeks of my cut, my sex life is none existant in that time. And i take a gram of mast during that time. My advice to the OP, do not take steroids.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Finally something in here useful about steroids and not fantasy stories. Thanks for restoring the balance hackskii


 That pose don't suit u m8 u look like ur stoping yourself having die ear hahahahahahaha


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

hackskii said:


> It comes from testosterone, yet is not testosterone.
> 
> Both androgenic
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take a gram of tren e a week if someone paid me to lol thanks for advice on how important test is with all cycles . I'm starting test e this week and I'll throw in deca later on as we'll .


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Was at a mates house yesterday he loaded up 1ml tren,1ml sus 250, 1ml winstrol, 1ml primo in same syringe lol a CRAZY !!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Connor b said:


> I wouldn't take a gram of tren e a week if someone paid me to lol thanks for advice on how important test is with all cycles . I'm starting test e this week and I'll throw in deca later on as we'll .


I was kidding in my post, I would never suggest a gram of tren to anyone, unless I really did not like them.

This is your first injection cycle right?

Why add deca, and how much?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Was at a mates house yesterday he loaded up 1ml tren,1ml sus 250, 1ml winstrol, 1ml primo in same syringe lol a CRAZY !!!!!!


That's not crazy?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> That's not crazy?


What 4ml of different anabolics in one syringe that's like a cocktail mate


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Connor b said:


> What 4ml of 4 different anabolics in one syringe that's like a cocktail mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Connor b said:


> What 4ml of different anabolics in one syringe that's like a cocktail mate


Yes it makes a delightful cocktail.

Pretty much most of the board that use steroids will be combining different compounds also. It's not out of the ordinary or crazy at all.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I was kidding in my post, I would never suggest a gram of tren to anyone, unless I really did not like them.
> 
> This is your first injection cycle right?
> 
> Why add deca, and how much?


 this would be my second cycle I've don'e test e ,before )) I was planing now this week to start 1ml test 1ml deca and c how that goes and up the dose along after a couple of weeks.)) I'm just really nervous about gear I keep thinking its gona kill me lol u no it sounds stupid but its how I think


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yes it makes a delightful cocktail.
> 
> Pretty much most of the board that use steroids will be combining different compounds also. It's not out of the ordinary or crazy at all.


 Every ones juicing mad and I'm scared of a test deca cycle lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Every ones juicing mad and I'm scared of a test deca cycle lol


Don't think too much into it mate. Just jab that shìt, eat right, train hard and grow.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Jesus! Do you even listen to anything anybody says to you?.

If you no something gives you panic attacks and your so worried about it when why would you even consider it?.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I no mate I've even been getting aniexty just thinking about another course lol I think I'm gona put it on hold I got plenty time to gear again I'm 21. ))


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Connor b said:


> I no mate I've even been getting aniexty just thinking about another course lol I think I'm gona put it on hold I got plenty time to gear again I'm 21. ))


Maybe spend the money on gh and slin instead of gear if your set on being assisted.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

animal adam said:


> Maybe spend the money on gh and slin instead of gear if your set on being assisted.


I can't afford gh at the moment mate.. I think I might just get some d.bol tabs and play about with that for the time being


----------



## Shotgun42 (Aug 14, 2021)

stuey99 said:


> Well if you think that for some reason you no longer have a paranoid personality that causes you to get panic attacks and fear of dying because you're on steroids then fair enough. Imo you need to wake the fvck up and forget about steroids. You're too young and too immature!! You've gone from planning a mast cycle, to a primo cycle and then a deca cycle...and now you've decided not to bother??? Alarm bells are ringing son...you've definitely got problems!!


Yo it’s Kyle can u contact me plz


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

No offence mate but it sounds like you need a good few months of research before sticking yourself with any drugs.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Connor b said:


> Hi guys wana start taking masteron I'm paranoid about gear I keep thinking its going to kill me if I do a short cycle lol I done test e and d.bol before can any one give me any advice on masteron is it safe i plan on running it for 2 months and try it out .


No offence mate but have a good think about taking gear if you think like that. Remember lots of lads have blasted gear for 10-20 years on and off and fine and healthy, there is others that’s not here to tell the story. 12 week cycles are no worse than eating McDonald’s for 2 weeks everyday. A lot fat parents feed their kids McDonald’s every tea time and I bet their blood works looks worse after just 2-4 weeks than a 12 week cycle. My bloods are not that bad after a 12 week blasts using just test. I’ve seen lads blood work who don’t even take gear worse than mine when I am blasting but I do eat healthy most of the time. You should do some more research to stop any anxiety and putting doubt into your mind. The mind is a powerful thing, it develops illnesses and makes pains in the body that don’t even have exist.

edit: just don’t take gear Ive just read the rest of this thread.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

This thread is 8 years old. I’m sure Connor is a lot older and wiser now….





Or maybe not. 😆


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Id like conor to let us know how he got on all those years later! Masteron is so tame i dont get the panic!! Im running 300mg mast prop woth my test an npp and im loving it.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Spieren said:


> This thread is 8 years old. I’m sure Connor is a lot older and wiser now….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂😂😂 I’ve just noticed

I bet Conner doesn’t even train now


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shotgun42 said:


> Yo it’s Kyle can u contact me plz


Jesus Christ!!! There's a ****in blast from the past


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Test/mast/var is the best cycle I have ran.


----------

